

 CSS3 interactive bird poster (HD) - wingworks
http://yillustrate.co.nz/poster/index.html

======
wingworks
View with Chrome or Safari with a screen resolution of 2560px (27" iMac) for
best viewing.

------
apprilne
Looks interesting, but a bit slow to load. Maybe a lower resolution photo?

